# Shark fin usable?



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

I have a 2013 JSW S. I've swapped to an RCD 510, plug and play, with no issues at all. It has Sirius capability but I don't think the shark fin will support it. If this is correct does anyone know what I need to enable sat radio? Would prefer to use shark fin if possible.


----------

